# $40.00 tip on square card reader! Best tip ever!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Yesterday my pax insisted to tip me and threw in a $100.00 bill asking me to give him $60.00 back. I had only $22.00 and told him no need to tip me since I don't have change. He kept insisting and wanted my phone number to send me tip using my phone number. I remembered I had set up my square card and was ready to go and never used it since. I tried to use it for the very first time. After a few moments, I managed to get the tip. 

That dude rocked! He was so much insisting to tip, I was glad to have the square reader with me. 

Lesson learned: I had change for $20.00 but going forward I will carry change for at least a hundred and also make my square reader ready to go.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday my pax insisted to tip me and threw in a $100.00 bill asking me to give him $60.00 back. I had only $22.00 and told him no need to tip me since I don't have change. He kept insisting and wanted my phone number to send me tip using my phone number. I remembered I had set up my square card and was ready to go and never used it since. I tried to use it for the very first time. After a few moments, I managed to get the tip.
> 
> That dude rocked! He was so much insisting to tip, I was glad to have the square reader with me.
> 
> Lesson learned: I had change for $20.00 but going forward I will carry change for at least a hundred and also make my square reader ready to go.


I was on a streak actually.
I got another handing me $20.00 and asking if I have a $10.00 back. As I give him the $10.00 he wants me to keep the $20.00. In 2 days I had $98.00 in uber tips! That was a new record for me.

I think, some people with class wanted to appreciate the driver by tipping generously.

Uber culture should encourage that. They shouldn't instruct people to be classless jerks. They should reword their tipping policy to encourage appreciation of a service that exceeds expectations.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday my pax insisted to tip me and threw in a $100.00 bill asking me to give him $60.00 back. I had only $22.00 and told him no need to tip me since I don't have change. He kept insisting and wanted my phone number to send me tip using my phone number. I remembered I had set up my square card and was ready to go and never used it since. I tried to use it for the very first time. After a few moments, I managed to get the tip.
> 
> That dude rocked! He was so much insisting to tip, I was glad to have the square reader with me.
> 
> Lesson learned: I had change for $20.00 but going forward I will carry change for at least a hundred and also make my square reader ready to go.


It's the cure to rate cuts

Great news

Keep me updated


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Exactamundo!!!!. That's awesome getting the $40 tip. Uber can suck it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Exactamundo!!!!. That's awesome getting the $40 tip. Uber can suck it.


Promoting tipping is the solution
It's a matter of undoing animosity created by bad drivers


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

One way of weeding out bad drivers (or potential ones applying to drive uber) is legitimate driving and criminal background checks.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> One way of weeding out bad drivers (or potential ones applying to drive uber) is legitimate driving and criminal background checks.


That is so un-like you Mr. Lman


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday my pax insisted to tip me and threw in a $100.00 bill asking me to give him $60.00 back. I had only $22.00 and told him no need to tip me since I don't have change. He kept insisting and wanted my phone number to send me tip using my phone number. I remembered I had set up my square card and was ready to go and never used it since. I tried to use it for the very first time. After a few moments, I managed to get the tip.
> 
> That dude rocked! He was so much insisting to tip, I was glad to have the square reader with me.
> 
> Lesson learned: I had change for $20.00 but going forward I will carry change for at least a hundred and also make my square reader ready to go.


Congrats!! I have had my Square account now for about 4 months..advertised on my real passenger side window of course...I have NEVER used it for an Uber tip even though I have told people I can accept credit cards from those who claimed they would like to tip me but did not have cash...I did get $30 cash last week but I acted as a Rancho Sante Fe persons personal driver for 2 hours...great new is it was an XL fare for only 1 person..Fare for 33 miles was $95 and he gave me the $30! Made my Saturday Morning!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

20% is added to each UberTaxi fare. Granted, they have fixed rates..but surge pricing isn't a bonus, it's what makes your evening! Would be nice if that was added it to our fares. I also take credit cards to accommodate riders who don't have cash.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Square Reader is a savior for those that would actually tip. Most I got was $30 but that was because a guy's phone was dead at 2am and couldn't get to use his Uber app (at least that is what he would tell me). He was going towards my office at 2am and I needed to stop there anyways so I told him he can give me a donation even though he said he would pay me $40. He ended up giving me $30 when I told him $40 was too much for a 7 mile ride. I got 97% of the $30 and Uber got a big fat $0 and since they have screwed me a few times on cancellations, I figure we are almost even now....almost.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday my pax insisted to tip me and threw in a $100.00 bill asking me to give him $60.00 back. I had only $22.00 and told him no need to tip me since I don't have change. He kept insisting and wanted my phone number to send me tip using my phone number. I remembered I had set up my square card and was ready to go and never used it since. I tried to use it for the very first time. After a few moments, I managed to get the tip.
> 
> That dude rocked! He was so much insisting to tip, I was glad to have the square reader with me.
> 
> Lesson learned: I had change for $20.00 but going forward I will carry change for at least a hundred and also make my square reader ready to go.


POST # 1 /UberXTampa: Whoa there
Borat! South Florida
is Ground Zero for Counterfeit U.S.
$100 bills in the World! Drug Cartels
in Colombia use Intaglio Presses just
like the Bureau of P. & E.!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

in other news, i got $5 3 weeks ago.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

The other morning the "computer" tried to send me to an address in "crack central", three times. I guess the only way to preserve your "cherished" acceptance rate is to go offline and watch the rider app until more drivers come out, then sign back in.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> The other morning the "computer" tried to send me to an address in "crack central", three times. I guess the only way to preserve your "cherished" acceptance rate is to go offline and watch the rider app until more drivers come out, then sign back in.


Accept then stay put. Rider gotta cancel within 5 or be charged.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Accept then stay put. Rider gotta cancel within 5 or be charged.


 Can I go in and click "rider canceled"? Or just wait?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> Can I go in and click "rider canceled"? Or just wait?


Wait for rider to cancel. Most do.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Wait for rider to cancel. Most do.


I hope I get a driver who does this so i can report it to Uber. Even better is since I have more than 1 phone i can leave the other one on indefinitely, forcing the ******river to cancel so there is record that he never moved the car, or he will sit there all night and not make a penny.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> I hope I get a driver who does this so i can report it to Uber. Even better is since I have more than 1 phone i can leave the other one on indefinitely, forcing the ******river to cancel so there is record that he never moved the car, or he will sit there all night and not make a penny.


I think Travis is calling you. Now run along.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> advertised on my real passenger side window


this one?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Why does every second person insist on using the cliché "going forward"?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> Why does every second person insist on using the cliché "going forward"?


 Looking backward i realise i never use the phrase going forward.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well I prefer going backwards. And side to side. Now moving forward......


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Let's all be going forward from here


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well I prefer going backwards.


i cant see you as a cliché fan lidman. Btw good morning


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well I prefer going backwards.


going backwards, just like their rates, thats the uber way liddy, uber on lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> i cant see you as a cliché fan lidman. Btw good morning


clichés fascinates me, that's why I enjoy disrupting them in every possible way. backwards, forwards, upwards diagonally ,ydadyadya


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Going forward I will use the phrase "every other person" instead of "every second person", well at least from now on anyway.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I think Travis is calling you. Now run along.


There is a sanctimonious "DICK" in every crowd!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Backdash said:


> this one?
> View attachment 8113


That's it!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a $7 Lyft ride the other day. Girl gave me $2 cash and then I noticed that she tipped $5 on the app.

People don't realize that one or two dollars basically pays for your gas on the trip. It really adds up.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> There is a sanctimonious "DICK" in every crowd!


you mean a "Richard"in every crowd.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Accept then stay put. Rider gotta cancel within 5 or be charged.


Not true. If your ETA says 6 minutes and it doesn't say 1 minute when he cancels, you get $0 for not moving. At least this is what I heard and experienced on my own.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> I hope I get a driver who does this so i can report it to Uber. Even better is since I have more than 1 phone i can leave the other one on indefinitely, forcing the ******river to cancel so there is record that he never moved the car, or he will sit there all night and not make a penny.


I hope I get a passenger like you ...:}


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been advised by other posters not to use Square or PayPal to accept unsolicited tips, because the passenger could then show the cc statement to Uber and say they were pressured to tip. Has anyone ever encountered something like this? Or does it seem more like fear mongering?

Just to reiterate, I'm talking about unsolicited tips in which the passenger brings up their desire to tip, but has no cash (or other similar situations).


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If your ETA says 6 minutes and it doesn't say 1 minute when he cancels, you get $0 for not moving.


yep ... seen that here too. However, if the location where you accepted the trip; and where rider cancelled trip is different, I have gotten the $5 ... though 1 time I had to email Uber and state that I only moved a few miles in the 5 minutes due to rush hour traffic ... but I got the $5


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ecmic said:


> I've been advised by other posters not to use Square or PayPal to accept unsolicited tips, because the passenger could then show the cc statement to Uber and say they were pressured to tip. Has anyone ever encountered something like this? Or does it seem more like fear offering?
> 
> Just to reiterate, I'm talking about unsolicited tips in which the passenger brings up their desire to tip, but has no cash (or other similar situations).


At some point in time you just have to live your life and not worry, I mean a meteor could hit the car while you have a fare. 
I have taken them a few times and never had a problem or heard of one. You need to do something to make money so swipe away!


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> At some point in time you just have to live your life and not worry, I mean a meteor could hit the car while you have a fare.
> I have taken them a few times and never had a problem or heard of one. You need to do something to make money so swipe away!


You took the thoughts right out of my head. I appreciate the second opinion from someone who's actually used a card reader. All the guys advising against it have never used one with Uber, and just seem unwilling/afraid to adapt.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

ecmic said:


> I've been advised by other posters not to use Square or PayPal to accept unsolicited tips, because the passenger could then show the cc statement to Uber and say they were pressured to tip. Has anyone ever encountered something like this? Or does it seem more like fear mongering?
> 
> Just to reiterate, I'm talking about unsolicited tips in which the passenger brings up their desire to tip, but has no cash (or other similar situations).


We have a lot of negative drivers on here...why would anyone say they want to give you a tip, give you the credit card to Square and then complain or report to Uber? I don't believe anyone would do this... swipe away and forget the naysayers...I have had Square for 5 months now, with display in rear passenger window, and have NEVER used it yet! Uber fares do NOT tip!


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> We have a lot of negative drivers on here...why would anyone say they want to give you a tip, give you the credit card to Square and then complain or report to Uber? I don't believe anyone would do this... swipe away and forget the naysayers...I have had Square for 5 months now, with display in rear passenger window, and have NEVER used it yet! Uber fares do NOT tip!


Thanks. Yeah I have no idea why a passenger would do that, and have yet to hear that it has ever happened.

I live in a city where there's a pretty good tip culture, so I figured I'd give PayPal a shot. Every little bit will help.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Best of luck...I agree about NYC and tipping. About 5-6 months ago there was a rumor on this board that Uber was experimenting with adding tipping in two cities..NYC and New Orleans (Vegas was not working out) but not sure that actually really ever happened. One of these days they will wake up and add.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

ecmic said:


> I've been advised by other posters not to use Square or PayPal to accept unsolicited tips, because the passenger could then show the cc statement to Uber and say they were pressured to tip. Has anyone ever encountered something like this? Or does it seem more like fear mongering?
> 
> Just to reiterate, I'm talking about unsolicited tips in which the passenger brings up their desire to tip, but has no cash (or other similar situations).


As stated from a post below yours as a response, I am willing to take that chance and would love to know how I "solicited" a tip by them voluntarily giving the credit card to swip and then sign. I haven't used square reader much but I am sure happy I had it for not only my regular business (I normally don't accept credit cards) but also for uber.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Last month I got 60.00 cash and a full tank of gas. Best tip ever!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> Last month I got 60.00 cash and a full tank of gas. Best tip ever!


What is up with that? You must be giving away the best perks or something???? I wish there was more of it but even if the guy was on business there are not too many businesses that will allow a $100+ tip on an Uber ride so they can't expense it.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

No perks, the guy owned his own company with a chain of locations.



Bill Feit said:


> What is up with that? You must be giving away the best perks or something???? I wish there was more of it but even if the guy was on business there are not too many businesses that will allow a $100+ tip on an Uber ride so they can't expense it.


----------

